
Asciinema: Archival of unclaimed recordings - nmstoker
https://blog.asciinema.org/post/archival/
======
nmstoker
Stumbled upon the imminent archiving by chance.

I suspect those that have asciinema demo links embedded in places like repo
Readme pages will generally have linked them, but if not then they could get
archived in the near future (starting 31st January)

